# Interesting Fog Machine Experiment



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

While I was cleaning my 700watt heater I took the heater from my Chauvet 1300 and hooked it up to the 700watt pump.It worked but the fog was real thin and burned my eyes alittle. I don't really understand why this would happen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you shouldn't look directly into the nozzle when the fog is coming out:googly:

Just kidding - I don't have an explanation for it, either.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

The 700W fogger pump is probably unable to feed the optimal amount of juice into the 1300W heater, hence the thin fog. Don't know about the eye pain; maybe the 1300W heater overcooked the juice a little? Overheating glycol fog juice can produce some pretty toxic by-products.

And oh, yeah, what Roxy said...


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn I didn't know that you werem't supposed to look directly into the fog output:googly: I am thinking about hacking my Chauvet 1300 and taking out the control board and replacing the pump and rewiring it just like my other foggers.



RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe you shouldn't look directly into the nozzle when the fog is coming out:googly:
> 
> Just kidding - I don't have an explanation for it, either.


----------

